# $3,000.00+/- Lab Setup Bought For Cheap....



## modtheworld44 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi everyone!


I just wanted to see what yall think this is worth as a whole.I still need to take a picture of the actual equipment portion but here is the glassware.There is 6 pieces of equipment not pictured.What do you think this portion is worth with out the equipment part? Thanks in advance.



P.S.I Would like to know what type of price you would have put on this part first,before I post pictures of the equipment.



modtheworld44


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 6, 2018)

$50.00.

Dave


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 7, 2018)

FrugalRefiner said:


> $50.00.
> 
> Dave



FrugalRefiner


Your frugalness would have sent you home from the auction I obtained this at,sadly empty handed.Thanks for your reply though.



modtheworld44


----------



## kernels (Jun 7, 2018)

Buying a lot of stuff that is of no use for Gold Recovery is not very useful, I don't see anything in that picture that I would have bought, irrespective of how much it cost. Why not show us the stuff that you think might be valuable for PM recovery

Edit, I guess the stoppered bottles may be useful for some


----------



## autumnwillow (Jun 22, 2018)

No more than $100 for items that are usable in gold refining not unless there are gold inside those "push down and turn" bottles. 
What are the other 6 equipments?

Frugal is being honest, those are used glassware. It should come at a discount. 
I thought those vessels were at least 2L, when I zoomed in the picture, it was only 500ml which is very cheap.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 22, 2018)

autumnwillow said:


> No more than $100 for items that are usable in gold refining not unless there are gold inside those "push down and turn" bottles.
> What are the other 6 equipments?
> 
> Frugal is being honest, those are used glassware. It should come at a discount.
> I thought those vessels were at least 2L, when I zoomed in the picture, it was only 500ml which is very cheap.




autumnwillow


Let me ask you this then,if you think the glassware is worth $100,but you know that just one of those pieces can and will help you produce 47.7grams of .9999%pure gold.What does that do for the value and also keep in mind that most of the glassware is made with the original glass recipe not this cheap crap that you can buy for cheap on fleebay.


Just the Newerish model Corning stirrer hot plate costs more than what I paid for the whole lot.Yall keep saying "for items that are usable in gold refining".Do you even know how or what they can be used for in refining.It's not about knowing the names of the equipment or how cheap you can get it.It's about being able to Know how to use it and how much time it takes to make your money back with the equipment.The single 400ml beaker in that picture helped me to do what's typed in the sentences above.

Jon made a good point about not buying cheap lab glass every couple of months ,because the cheap crap keeps breaking.Invest in good solid name brand the first time and your chances of having to replace it so often goes down to about once a year.

6 equipment pieces

Corning stirrer hot plate with stir bar
medium sized lab oven 465 degrees F
haus 300gram balance .01
Corning PH tester with probe 
Square metal hot plate with ceramic plate 600 degrees F
4 bottle gel warmer
8 pack sue-v cooker with water drain faucet spout 

Thanks in advance



modtheworld44


----------



## autumnwillow (Jun 22, 2018)

What is the original glass recipe?


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 22, 2018)

autumnwillow said:


> What is the original glass recipe?



I am guessing "Not made in China"


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 22, 2018)

Everything is way too small for me. About the only thing in the lot that I would have ever used are those 3 or 4 erlenmeyer flasks. Except for small things like certain analytical work, those stir-bar stirrers are next to worthless, in my opinion. Some people use them for all titrations, but I preferred to twirl the flasks by hand. In refining, I never had a need for them. In my refinery, they just sat on a shelf and collected dust, along with a Handi-Melt and some vacuum filters. A $15 hotplate from Wal-mart works just the same as a $300 Corning.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 22, 2018)

Nah, the original glass recipe must be the Egyptians. No one but them knew how to properly mix borosilicate glass. :lol: 

Those cheap copies out of Rome isn't up to standard when it comes to glass making...

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 22, 2018)

Mod, I've worked hard trying to write a response that you won't be offended by, and that you might gain something from. Please read it in that light.

Your title for this thread is "$3,000.00+/- Lab Setup Bought For Cheap....". I can only assume that you feel the things you bought are worth around $3,000, and you bought it all for less. Great! I'm happy for you. It's always great to get a good deal, whether you're buying, scrap, equipment, or anything else.

Your opening post invited us to tell you what we thought the items in your picture were worth. You specifically asked "What do you think this portion is worth with out the equipment part?" I gave you an answer you didn't like. kernels and autumnwillow have given you responses as well, and you don't seem to like them either.

We have all responded to your original question about the items in the pictures. Based on your pictures I see a half dozen glass stoppered bottles, about three 300 and 500 ml. erlenmeyer flasks, a 50 ml volumetric flask, a graduated cylinder (100 ml?), three more plastic stoppered bottles, and some syringes. Those are the only things I see in your pictures that I might use in refining, so they're the only ones that I would place a value on if I were bidding on a lot at an auction. When I bid at an auction, I don't bid retail price. I expect to get a bargain, so if I had bid on just the items you showed us, I wouldn't have bid over $50.00. Looking back at the list above, I probably would have stopped at around $25.00.

Then there's a lot of other stuff! I recognize some things. Others I don't. But I would be hard pressed to find a use for any of them in refining. They may be of value to someone who needs wood applicators, or wecprep blades, or electron microscope film, or anything else in the pictures. I guess I could make a mini sulfuric stripping cell from one of the square glass containers, but I bought one like them at the dollar store for a dollar.

Now you've asked autumnwillow 
"Let me ask you this then, if you think the glassware is worth $100,but you know that just one of those pieces can and will help you produce 47.7grams of .9999%pure gold.What does that do for the value and also keep in mind that most of the glassware is made with the original glass recipe not this cheap crap that you can buy for cheap on fleebay." 
If I refine ten ounces of gold in a mason jar, it doesn't make the mason jar any more valuable. It's just a tool. A carpenter can build a house with a hammer and a circular saw, but that doesn't make those tools worth hundreds of thousands of dollars. They're just tools.

Now you're telling us about a Corning stirrer hot plate, and an Ohaus balance, etc. But those weren't what you asked about in your opening post. You asked about the items in your pictures.

I'm not trying to be mean or argumentative. Everyone answered your original questions. Don't get your feelings hurt because we didn't guess as high as you would have liked. And please don't resort to false logic to justify a higher value than what members have guessed.

If you want to share deals you've found, great! But when you start threads, as you have several times, by asking what members think your purchases are worth, you set yourself up for disappointment. Just show us what you bought and, if you choose to, tell us what you paid. I don't believe you've done that yet, so it just becomes frustrating for everyone to give you their opinions and have you criticize and insult them by saying "Do you even know how or what they can be used for in refining."

OK, I know you may feel my comments were harsh. They are not meant to be. I'm just trying to offer my observations on a problem I've seen you run into several times here. I wish you well.

Dave


----------

